# Processing Beef Spleen



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Got a 15 lb. bag of beef spleen. I'm glad I finally got it but ... but ... but ... this must be the most disgusting substance on earth. I can put my fingers in chicken livers, clean up poop vomit, empty anal glands and deal with the unforgettable odor of hemorrhagic gastroenteritis. Beef spleen is nasty stuff. The smell is a bit stronger than beef heart which was no biggie. It's the consistency, managing it while attempting to get it into a usable form that is the problem. These things are huge. What did I expect, duh?

I pull each one out of the bag. Cut into 4 pieces. Then, slice and dice each piece. It seems to be easier to slice with the "skin" sides up and down. The warmer it gets from my hands the gooshier it gets. It is either slightly frozen fingers or slicing goosh. Tried cutting slices by holding them up (flopping in the air above the cutting board) and cutting with scissors. The scissor method kind of worked but was rather slow. I've put it in the refrigerator for now. Still have 5 plus pounds to go. 

Any hints, tips are appreciated.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I hate, hate , hate spleen because of the texture. I usually process it partially frozen as it is impossible otherwise. Don't let it get rock solid just firm and it will cut or chop easier. I usually just cut it. Hope that helps get through the last 5 pounds.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i do what liz does. with other organs.

i'm about to get lamb spleen, so i will do the same....partially freeze and then cut into bite sized pieces, then freeze.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I've yet to handle spleen and don't really know what it looks like - oh the fun to be had chopping up dead animal parts!!

Another tip: if you are taking the skin off chicken and can't get a grip, use a paper towel to hold the skin and tear off that way. Works quite well.
Personally I never take chicken skin off anything for dog or humans.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there are nutrients in the skin. i don't take off the skin and it's for the humans.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

eww spleen has the worst texture. i've only handled pork spleen from an asian grocery store so it was much smaller


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh, do make sure it is still partially frozen when you cut it into portion sizes! Otherwise it will freaking bleed all over the place, lol. At least that is what it does for me. I did get about 7 beef spleen for free this winter, and I cut them up fresh out of the cow (like within an hour or so of being out of the cow). They didn't bleed for me too bad at this point. But if you freeze it, and then let it thaw completely and try to cut it....yeah, lots of blood it seems, and the texture sucks for having to handle it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Speen is the WORST!! Like bloody boogers. It's really the only meat I haven't gotten used to handling over the past year.

I cannot mess with it thawed. It sticks to my hands and makes me gag. I freeze it solid, let it thaw just a tiny bit - it seems to cut pretty easily when it's still mostly thawed - and then chop it up that way and put it in little buckets.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have yet to have the pleasure of spleen. I just started with kidneys. I was surprised how disgusting those are. So spleen should be something to look forward to. My boys have always had liver and I have gotten used to it. Perhaps we will get used to these other fine smells and textures?


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha I thought liver was slimy and yucky until I met beef spleen........enough said.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

So far I have only had to work with kidneys and liver. I didn't really mind the kidneys because they are firmer meat. Chicken liver is disgusting because it bursts in your hands! I just do liver frozen to avoid dealing with the texture. Last weekend I got an entire cow liver which was 12.5 lbs!!! I was overwhelmed so I just crammed it in my freezer in one piece. This weekend I am going to have to cut it up because I can't access anything in the freezer because that huge chunk of liver is taking up so much room. It will be much easier to deal with once I cut it into more manageable portions but I so do not want to have to deal with it!!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank y'all so much! Working with it partially frozen worked wonders. Slice, dice, pop the knife through it and the last 5+ pounds were done. I was frustrated with myself. Something so simple should not be so difficult. Thanks for the validation. Spleen truly is the worst.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I have yet to have the pleasure of spleen. I just started with kidneys. I was surprised how disgusting those are. So spleen should be something to look forward to. My boys have always had liver and I have gotten used to it. Perhaps we will get used to these other fine smells and textures?


I may be an organ pervert. The network of veins on the outside of the heart, the chambers and valves inside are, to me, fascinating. Kidney is so smooth and shiny with the surprises inside. Mother Nature was on top of her game with heart and kidney. Spleen must have been created on an off day.

Yep, you will adjust to the smells and textures. On the rare occasion that the smell of chicken fat or beef heart bothers me I step away, get a breath of fresh air, then go forward. Do not do as I did with spleen. Go with partially frozen. You will have no problem.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> So far I have only had to work with kidneys and liver. I didn't really mind the kidneys because they are firmer meat. Chicken liver is disgusting because it bursts in your hands! I just do liver frozen to avoid dealing with the texture. Last weekend I got an entire cow liver which was 12.5 lbs!!! I was overwhelmed so I just crammed it in my freezer in one piece. This weekend I am going to have to cut it up because I can't access anything in the freezer because that huge chunk of liver is taking up so much room. It will be much easier to deal with once I cut it into more manageable portions but I so do not want to have to deal with it!!


Guess I am lazy. I do not do anything with the chicken liver until time to serve. It is balanced between my index and middle fingers. The desired amount is cut off with scissors to drop into the bowl. 

That cow liver may be as big as your dogs. Good luck!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BeagleCountry said:


> I may be an organ pervert. The network of veins on the outside of the heart, the chambers and valves inside are, to me, fascinating. Kidney is so smooth and shiny with the surprises inside. Mother Nature was on top of her game with heart and kidney. Spleen must have been created on an off day.
> 
> Yep, you will adjust to the smells and textures. On the rare occasion that the smell of chicken fat or beef heart bothers me I step away, get a breath of fresh air, then go forward. Do not do as I did with spleen. Go with partially frozen. You will have no problem.


the only organ i ever had a problem with was pork kidney. ugh ugh ugh. 

the smells usually don't get to me, nor do the textures....but pork kidney has an odour that is just so offputting....

everything else, including the brains, i think is uber fascinating.


----------

